# Cubers in Eastern Washington State



## nick carrasco (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey I am a cuber living currently in Eastern Washington. Anybody else out here in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 25, 2019)

*raises hand*

Spokane, to be specific.


----------

